# Smear Campaign Against William Llewellyn Attempts to Discredit Underground Anabolics



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Smear Campaign Against William Llewellyn Attempts to Discredit Underground Anabolics Book by Millard Baker An anabolic steroid expert???s plan to analyze the ingredients of various anabolic steroid preparations has made a few steroid manufacturers very nervous. The project involves laboratory analysis of various steroid products found on the underground black market. William Llewellyn, the leader [...]

*Read More...*


----------

